

Oculus Rift co-founder killed by a car speeding form police. - bamfunkified
http://3dgeeks.com/news_story/oculus_rift_co_founder_killed_by_a_speeding_car_ina_police_chase.html

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5802474>

